# Linux Fehler der JRE



## HazTe (4. Nov 2014)

Grüß Gott,
habe auf Windows ein Programm gebaut, das super läuft. Jetzt würde ich es gerne auf Linux exportieren, wozu ich mir Eclipse auf Linux eingerichtet habe. Wenn ich nun aus der .product Datei das Programm starten möchte geht dies Problemlos, bis ich mich mit einem Benutzernamen in einem JFrame anmelden soll (von mir so eingerichtet). Ich bekomme ich folgenden .log:
#
# A fatal error has been detected by the Java Runtime Environment:
#
#  SIGSEGV (0xb) at pc=0x00007f8a20b422a1, pid=3226, tid=140233136973568
#
# JRE version: OpenJDK Runtime Environment (7.0_51-b31) (build 1.7.0_51-b31)
# Java VM: OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (24.51-b03 mixed mode linux-amd64 compressed oops)
# Problematic frame:
# C  [libsoup-2.4.so.1+0x6c2a1]  soup_session_feature_detach+0x11
#
# Failed to write core dump. Core dumps have been disabled. To enable core dumping, try "ulimit -c unlimited" before starting Java again
#
# If you would like to submit a bug report, please include
# instructions on how to reproduce the bug and visit:
#   Bugzilla Main Page
# The crash happened outside the Java Virtual Machine in native code.
# See problematic frame for where to report the bug.
#


Hiiiiilfe!!!


----------



## Joose (4. Nov 2014)

HazTe hat gesagt.:


> Grüß Gott,
> habe auf Windows ein Programm gebaut, das super läuft. Jetzt würde ich es gerne auf Linux exportieren, wozu ich mir Eclipse auf Linux eingerichtet habe. Wenn ich nun aus der .product Datei das Programm starten möchte geht dies Problemlos, bis ich mich mit einem Benutzernamen in einem JFrame anmelden soll (von mir so eingerichtet). Ich bekomme ich folgenden .log:
> ........
> Hiiiiilfe!!!



Was sollen wir nun sagen? 
Ich nehme an dein Programm produziert eine Exception die nicht aufgefangen wird daher der Absturz.
-> Logausgaben im Programm einbauen und in der main-Methode spätestens die Exception fangen!

Wahrscheinlich hast du wo etwas geschrieben was zwar auf Windows funktioniert, aber unter Linux leider zu einem Fehler führt.
Mehr kann man dir da leider nicht helfen.


----------



## mihe7 (24. Sep 2018)

HazTe hat gesagt.:


> # Problematic frame:
> # C [libsoup-2.4.so.1+0x6c2a1] soup_session_feature_detach+0x11



Google: libsoup -> aha, HTTPClient...
Google: java libsoup -> erstes Ergebnis -> https://bugs.eclipse.org/bugs/show_bug.cgi?id=405786

Vielleicht hilft es.


----------

